#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Singapore zoo

## slimboyfat

I suppose it was time there was a thread on Singapore zoo as it is one of the most popular tourist attractions.

My family and I have been frequent visitors to the zoo over the past 15 years or so.

I guess some of you must have been there too so if you have any pictures of your own to add then please do so.

Firstly a bit of info that I have just copied and pasted from the zoo website
Singapore Zoo

Opening Hours
8.30am to 6.00pm daily 
(Last ticket sale at 5.30pm)

Adult S$20.00
Child (3 to 12 years old) S$13.00

How to get there by public transport:


Here are the various options available by MRT:Alight at Ang Mo Kio station (NS16) and take bus service 138 from the bus interchange.Alight at Choa Chu Kang station (NS4-BP1) and take bus service 927 from the bus interchange.From Changi Airport station (EW29), board the train and alight at Tanah Merah station (EW4) to switch to the west-bound train to City Hall station (EW13-NS25), switch again to the north-bound train to Ang Mo Kio station (NS16) and take bus service 138 from the bus interchange.From Changi Airport station (EW29), board the train and alight at Tanah Merah station (EW4) to switch to the west-bound train to Jurong East station (EW24-NS1), switch again to the north-bound train to Choa Chu Kang station (NS4-BP1) and take bus service 927 from the bus interchange.On Sundays and public holidays, you may also:Alight at Woodlands station (NS9) and take bus service 926 from the bus interchange.Alight at Marsiling station (NS8), cross the road (Woodlands Ave 3) and take bus service 926.By bus:

From the City, take bus service 171 to Mandai Road. Alight at the first bus stop after the bus turns off Exit 7 of the Bukit Timah Expressway (BKE). Transfer to bus service 927 or 926 (Do note that 926 only operates on Sundays and public holidays). 


Or you could just take a taxi and say 'zoo please' to the taxi driver.

Feeding times and the times of the excellent shows are available on the zoo website.


The zoo itself is spread over an area of 28 hectares so you will have a fair amount of walking to do, so bear that in mind when you or your partner choose their footwear. 
An umbrella would be a good idea too as 90% of the zoo is open air.
There are no restrictions on bringing your own food and drink into the zoo, but ofcourse they wont let you consume it while seated at the various food outlets tables! 
There is a KFC just by the zoo entrance and another one near the kids play area.

I would think most families would have no problem spending the whole day at the zoo.

----------


## slimboyfat

So we went today. My son is now 14 and my daughter 11 but they still seem to enjoy it. They requested we go after watching an episode of 'Last Chance to See' about the white rhino on the BBC Knowledge channel.

Unfortunately I forgot to charge my camera battery so only managed to take some photos of a bit of our visit.

The pics are really just to give an idea of what the Singapore zoo experience is all about. I guess you all know what animals look like anyway......





The zoo staff are really good. Very friendly and will take time to tell you about the animals etc.

----------


## slimboyfat



----------


## slimboyfat



----------


## slimboyfat

Fragile Forest is an enclosed area where they have fruitbats, butterlflys, ducks,  little deer things etc all around you as you walk through

----------


## slimboyfat

The kids play area / petting zoo section has always been a favourite with my lot

----------


## slimboyfat

And unfortunatley that was where my camera battery ran out of juice.

Here are some pics that I have taken at the zoo in over the past 10 or so years. Can't seem to find a lot of them though, but will add more if i find them

----------


## slimboyfat



----------


## slimboyfat



----------


## slimboyfat



----------


## slimboyfat

And thats all I have for the moment.

Please feel free to add your pics if you have been to the Singapore Zoo or the Night Safari

Cheers

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> little deer things


I think they are called Dik Diks.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

^they're cute, never seen those before.

Nice pics SBF.  I almost got to go there but the people I was travelling with at the time were fannying about all day and we got there too late.  Couldn't see the night safari either as we were leaving that evening.

----------


## astasinim

Looks a damn site better than anything Thailand has to offer. I think Id actually pay to visit the place.

----------


## Yemen

Went to the night Safari a few years ago. Great! Will have to find pictures.

----------


## Bobcock

Proboscis Monkeys....wonderful things...

----------


## slimboyfat

Forgot about this photo, which I took with my phone after my camera battery died.

The kids obviously caught me off guard because normally I wouldn't have given in to their request for S$5 for a bucket of food to feed the manatees. We are just passing their pool at feeding time.

Apologies for the poor picture quality. Blame HTC

----------


## robuzo

Nice bunch of photos. As I recall they used to have some ginormous crocodiles at that zoo.  They also used to throw fish in the polar bear pool for the bears to catch.  It probably helps the bears not go mad from boredom, as they tend to do.

----------


## Travelmate

Very good effort.
Put others to shame.
Clearly you have way more time than most.

Are dogs allowed in the Zoo?

----------


## terry57

Singapore Zoo without a doubt is a beautiful way to spend a day, its awesome in the way it is set out and I've never been to any other zoo that can touch it. 

Whenever I get the chance to visit Singapore I always make sure I make a day to visit the Zoo.

Well done Fat boy.

----------


## BBlacky

Good to see these shots. For those visiting Jakarta, Ragunan Zoo, in the extreme south of the city, is also an amazing place, though nothing like Singapore. It is huge and mostly covered in a canopy of trees, so it is a healthy walking or cycling zoo.

The only rule is the "never on Sunday" advisory. Ragunan is one of the very few cheap amusements in Greater Jakarta and it is absolutely swamped with humanity on holidays. With crowding and garbage strewn about, pickpockets, the usual.

And during a recent visa run to Singapore I discovered another cheap delight. The Redhill Aquatic Centre, about a 2 minute walk from the MRT station (actually visible as you pass by) is a great place to swim, sleep, shower and generally dawdle during the daytime (closes at 21.30) for one Singapore dollar. On weekdays it's pretty much deserted as well, which is pleasant for those of us tired of the human swarm.

----------


## slimboyfat

> The Redhill Aquatic Centre, about a 2 minute walk from the MRT station (actually visible as you pass by) is a great place to swim, sleep, shower and generally dawdle during the daytime (closes at 21.30) for one Singapore dollar. On weekdays it's pretty much deserted as well, which is pleasant for those of us tired of the human swarm.


It's a public swimming pool. There are loads of them around the island.

http://www.ssc.gov.sg/publish/Corpor...g_complex.html

----------


## aging one

> Looks a damn site better than anything Thailand has to offer. I think Id actually pay to visit the place.


Check out Khao Khieow Open zoo, The family and I are always impressed and have a good time when we go.  On the way from BKK to Pattaya.

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> Looks a damn site better than anything Thailand has to offer. I think Id actually pay to visit the place.
> 
> 
> Check out Khao Khieow Open zoo, The family and I are always impressed and have a good time when we go.  On the way from BKK to Pattaya.


Thanks for the info AO. Does this place provide entertainment in the way of performing animals? Thats one of the reasons why I refuse to enter most places ive seen in Thailand.

----------


## aging one

No its an open environment and they have a great life. Huge enclosures you can drive your car to or take a bus through.  

here you go mate.

Khao Kheow Open Zoo Thailand Jungle Adventure Tour, Zipline Tours Thailand, Jungle Rainforest Tour Thailand, Jungle Canopy Adventure Tour

----------


## astasinim

Looks great. Thanks a lot,

----------


## blackorchid

Thanks!  Really nice pictures. I was wondering if that Leopard is real that's drinking
water. Nice looking kids too. I did not get a chance to go to the Zoo when I 
was in SG. But the food was great, very international, more Asian. They had
so many kinds of Pizza.

----------


## CB79

Have to say Singapore Zoo is definitely the best zoo I have visited and very good value.

Didn't do the Night Safari but a friend did and said it was amazing.

Have to say that Chinag Mai Zoo is very good as well and is 10 times better than Bangkok zoo.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Thanks! Really nice pictures. I was wondering if that Leopard is real that's drinking
> water. Nice looking kids too. I did not get a chance to go to the Zoo when I 
> was in SG. But the food was great, very international, more Asian. They had
> so many kinds of Pizza.


yes the leopard is real - it was the other side of a glass divide

----------


## Hunter28

I've been to night Safari twice and the zoo once, last November. They are very different from each other, and I loved both. They let you get a lot closer to animals than most other zoos. If the Singapore stopover includes the Zoo, then Id do that. Though right next to the entrance to the zoo, they are completely separate, and not that cheap!

If you are there when it is really hot, then the night safari might be a bit cooler. I've eaten dinner at the night safari and lunch at the Zoo. Neither was worth the money or the time, so I doubt the breakfast would be any different.

----------


## khatranac

Friendly place and lovely animals too ... :tumbs:

----------


## robuzo

I wonder if they still drop the live snakehead in the pool for the polar bears to chase around.

I mean the actual fish not a human trafficker. The latter would be really entertaining.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for sharing , looks a lovely clean place !

Just love the pic of your 2 little uns sharing an icecream together ,magic !

----------


## smith1240

Thanks a lot,

----------


## forreachingme

some animals are used to make movies and are well trained.

Good to see the feeding times to pass by different areas as the keepers show some tricks they can do, nice zoo yep !

----------


## pompeysbroke

Well trained eh! Doing the tricks for cheap human entertainment...animals doing their bit...poor buggers.

Stopped in there once way back on a stop over to Oz and all I remember is a white tiger, could've been a leopard, drugged up to the eyeballs looking like and wishing death.

 Left, feeling ashamed at the depths of human depravity

----------


## panama hat

The night safari is definitely worth trying. 

We used to go at least once a month when we lived there for close to six years.

This and Taronga in Sydney must be two of the vest zoos around (San Diego is quite good, too)

----------


## Wizard of Oz

I've went there twice, one time during day, one night safari, years apart.

They even put scorpions on my face at daytime, great experience, the butterfly garden was one of the highlights.

The kids loved the night safari, for them a bit scary, didn't know what to expect, but yes, really good. 

And staff are just great!

----------

